# old adhesive revisited



## analogmusicman (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm assuming that people in this forum have tried to remove old adhesive from concrete. sorry.but my searches didn't reveal much. I want to use my "diamond wheel" in my angle grinder (used that before and it worked fine but this project is INSIDE) don't want to use any solvents,strippers,etc. how can I keep the awesome amount of dust at bay?

tnx,


----------



## nealtw (Jan 15, 2017)

If it is black it likely has asbestos in it. Tent off the area and use water to keep dust down.


----------



## analogmusicman (Jan 16, 2017)

nealtw said:


> If it is black it likely has asbestos in it. Tent off the area and use water to keep dust down.



no,it's not black.. I've rigged up my shop-vac to my belt sander and with a rough enough "grit" I might be able to do this small area. (35 sq ft)

tnx,


----------

